# Bass Fishing at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir 7/29/13



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

First off, I'd like to give a special thanks to Marshall for being kind enough to take me out on his boat. It was a gorgeous day on O'Shaughnessy and it was an awesome experience fishing off the back of his boat. While the weather was nice, the bite was difficult and in the end, we never put together a solid pattern. Marshall boated 6 or 7 bass pitching while I caught 1 bass pitching, 1 spinnerbaiting, and 1 frogging. We mainly focused on hitting targets along the shoreline, but we also spend some time offshore without much success.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

That's why I never got any on that one bank......LOL I got to thinking that Marshall might of hit it before I made it there. I went down to the zoo and picked up 2 down there. The water seemed to be a little more stained south by the zoo. I came back up north and got 3 more. The biggest was around close to 3 lbs. The others were around 14 inches each. They were right where Marshall said they were. 

Glad you guys caught some.

GarryS


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Really enjoy your vids...thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

GarryS said:


> That's why I never got any on that one bank......LOL I got to thinking that Marshall might of hit it before I made it there. I went down to the zoo and picked up 2 down there. The water seemed to be a little more stained south by the zoo. I came back up north and got 3 more. The biggest was around close to 3 lbs. The others were around 14 inches each. They were right where Marshall said they were.
> 
> Glad you guys caught some.
> 
> GarryS


Nice job! We couldn't find any big fish, a 3 lber is a great fish for today, what did you get it on?


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

A day on the river with Marshall? What a treat! Glad you're making friends.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! Nice work guys


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

It was a fun day. I was hoping the bite would have been a little better but hey we caught a few fish, cant complain. Thats how fishing goes, some days you catch a bunch others you catch a few. The water muddied up a bit from a few days ago. They will bite better once the river stabilizes a bit. Micheal, you are welcome. It was fun meeting ya, glad we was able to get out. Also garry, it was nice seeing ya.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

It was nice seeing you as well Marshall . That was the 3rd time I've been out this year. Sad!! At least I have managed to catch fish each time. I hope to get out again soon. Got to make sure my old boat is ready for vacation.

1Rod.... You were with one of the best. Marshall knows his stuff. I caught all mine on a 1/8 oz. black/blue Bitsy Bug jig with a black/blue Zoom super chunk jr. trailer. That's what I use most of the time fishing the river. Nice video's you posted there as well.

Good luck if you get out again.
GarryS


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice video... keep them coming!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

GarryS said:


> It was nice seeing you as well Marshall . That was the 3rd time I've been out this year. Sad!! At least I have managed to catch fish each time. I hope to get out again soon. Got to make sure my old boat is ready for vacation.
> 
> 1Rod.... You were with one of the best. Marshall knows his stuff. I caught all mine on a 1/8 oz. black/blue Bitsy Bug jig with a black/blue Zoom super chunk jr. trailer. That's what I use most of the time fishing the river. Nice video's you posted there as well.
> 
> ...


Without a doubt, I learned more with Marshall than I have fishing with any other boater during all the tournaments I've entered. Everytime I get out on a boat its a good learning experience, but fishing from the back of an Ohio pro's boat like Marshall was a treat! He taught me a ton about the reservoir, and watching him cast reminded me of KVD's buttery smooth roll casts and Denny Brauer's pinpoint pitches. The entire time we were out, I counted a grand total of one backlash from him, and thats only because we were facing 15 mph headwinds!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL Alright Marshall I got next, but you gotta take me to Alum! Il be up there Thurs. for some torture.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Dan, i can show u where they should live at alum but we wont catch any. Good luck thursday.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

marshall is on my short list of the top tournament fishermen in central ohio....

if I was going to recommend anyone to teach you how to fish griggs or oshay, he would be the one I would tell you to talk to...


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had the pleasure of fishing with Marshall the "bird dog of bass fishing". Dude can flat out catch 'em! Nice video!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

the Alum creek experiment for this morning wasnt the torture i expected, but wasnt great either...I had a limit of 5 keeper bass for about 6 lbs in 6 hours...def not my best day nor my worst! so thats a good day on alum..no skunk!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Danshady said:


> the Alum creek experiment for this morning wasnt the torture i expected, but wasnt great either...I had a limit of 5 keeper bass for about 6 lbs in 6 hours...def not my best day nor my worst! so thats a good day on alum..no skunk!


Not a bad day at all! Great job finding some fish, where were you catching em, deep structure?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

not deep, three were shallow flipping on wood and two were just roaming underneath balls of bait.


----------

